# The Puritan View of Prayer: Taking Hold of God - Dr. Joel Beeke



## Ed Walsh (Jun 16, 2019)

This video stirred me bigtime and encouraged me to redouble my efforts in fellowship and prayer with the Lord.

Psalms 27:8 (KJV)
When thou saidst, Seek ye my face; my heart said unto thee, Thy face, Lord, will I seek.​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jun 23, 2019)

Ed Walsh said:


> This video stirred me bigtime and encouraged me to redouble my efforts in fellowship and prayer with the Lord



It's just me bringing this back to the top because I think that it has been a very underrated post. Not too many people have viewed it, and no one has commented, yet I believe the subject is a dire one, especially at this time when our country and the churches are in such bad shape. Even if you don't like Beeke's style still try to get the spirit of what he has to say. It could change your life. It could change the future of our country. It could revive the church. We could see God send laborers into His field. And where better to find them then right here on the Puritan Board.

Thanks for your time.

Ed Walsh


----------



## Kinghezy (Jun 23, 2019)

I needed something else to listen to, so added this conference to my feed. Thanks.

https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermons.asp?keyword=foundations+2015

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 23, 2019)

This is not a prayer request so for lack of a means of grace forum (after all these years; and this is the puritan board?!) I moved it to Spiritual Warfare forum and shared it to the PB FB page which should get it some attention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInquirer (Jun 23, 2019)

I made a page for it along with some discussion questions if anyone wanted to use it for a small group, private edification, or for anyone longing for solid Reformed teaching.

https://www.4elect.com/the-puritan-view-of-prayer/

Same with the Killing Remaining Sin video:

https://www.4elect.com/killing-remaining-sin-sermon/

I am trying to do this for as many great videos as I can find to give them some more exposure so if any of you have suggestions, definitely PM me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinghezy (Jun 26, 2019)

Kinghezy said:


> I needed something else to listen to, so added this conference to my feed. Thanks.
> 
> https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermons.asp?keyword=foundations+2015




It does not have the audio of of the one in question, but the ones I listened to are fairly convicting.


----------

